# Video of Fenton a Basset Hound cutie .



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YldyKfB6V-w#watch-main-area



If you are interested in meeting or learning more about this pet, email [email protected] or call 270.230.8839 for more information. Our shelter is located at: Grayson
213 E. William Thomason Byway
Leitchfield, KY 42754
Shelter hours: Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Friday from 7:30 to 1:30 (central time zone)

Name: Fenton
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Species: Dog
Breed: Basset Hound (short coat)
Learn more about the Basset Hound.

Visit Fenton's web page
http://www.graysonhumane.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1885879


----------

